# 2006 GTO stuck in park



## billyjack (Apr 5, 2016)

Does anyone know how to get a 2006 GTO out of park. It is stuck in park. It does start.


----------



## Cafr119 (Dec 9, 2017)

Umm, have you tried pressing on the brake pedal ?? Once engine is running , pressing on brake pedal and pressing button on the shifter and pulling back from park might work


----------



## Shake-N-Bake (Jun 16, 2015)

billyjack said:


> Does anyone know how to get a 2006 GTO out of park. It is stuck in park. It does start.


Do your brake lights work? If not, then your brake switch might have a fault. Sticky switch, loose connector etc...


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Here is the emergency shift lock release procedure from the manual:



> Shift Lock Release
> If you ever hold the brake pedal down but still cannot
> shift out of PARK (P), try this:
> 1. Turn the ignition to LOCK to remove the key.
> ...


----------

